# Dandelions



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

I bought some weed and feed for my yard, and after reading it better it says not to spread under the drip line of trees. I have some big maples with lots of dandelions under them. How do ya kill em under trees? Could the weed and feed instructions be refering to smaller ornamental trees and not large mature hardwoods? I'm finding there is a large learning curve in trying to create a lawn out of a yard of weeds.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

never heard of that. I have used both scotts and vigro in my yard and always run the spreader right next to and under my trees. no problems in about 10 years of being a homeowner doing it this way. Never did anything different either when I worked landscaping.

J-


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

I've good success using Weed-Be-Gone. 4 oz. to 1 gal water. Use a garden sprayer. Takes about four days.


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

I work for lawn care company doing all the lawn fert and weed control. The only reason you would want to stay At the canapys edge of a tree is for the feeder roots. If it's a smaller or new tree you would want to be carefull, an older mature tree shouldn't have a problem due to feeder roots being deeper. If you still worried spreadind around them u can go to TSC and get 2-4-D hebiside. This works really well with dandelions. But becarefull and mix it to your srpay rate of your sprayer as this it is really strong and will burn your turf also. Most of the stuff at miejers works also for a short while.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

WMWW said:


> I work for lawn care company doing all the lawn fert and weed control. The only reason you would want to stay At the canapys edge of a tree is for the feeder roots. If it's a smaller or new tree you would want to be carefull, an older mature tree shouldn't have a problem due to feeder roots being deeper. If you still worried spreadind around them u can go to TSC and get 2-4-D hebiside. This works really well with dandelions. But becarefull and mix it to your srpay rate of your sprayer as this it is really strong and will burn your turf also. Most of the stuff at miejers works also for a short while.


 Great stuff. Been using it for yrs. Gallon will last average homeowner for several years. $15-$16 @gal. Unless it's gone up since. You're right, mix correctly.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

WMWW said:


> I work for lawn care company doing all the lawn fert and weed control. The only reason you would want to stay At the canapys edge of a tree is for the feeder roots. If it's a smaller or new tree you would want to be carefull, an older mature tree shouldn't have a problem due to feeder roots being deeper. If you still worried spreadind around them u can go to TSC and get 2-4-D hebiside. This works really well with dandelions. But becarefull and mix it to your srpay rate of your sprayer as this it is really strong and will burn your turf also. Most of the stuff at miejers works also for a short while.


is this what u mean?
http://www.tractorsupply.com/weed-killers/amine-400-2-4-d-1-gal--4201014


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

varminthunter said:


> is this what u mean?
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/weed-killers/amine-400-2-4-d-1-gal--4201014


Yes that is the stuff. As I said before make sure you read the mixing and spray rate as the stuff will burn turf if mixed to strong. Also becareful using it when its really dry and warm out it will damge your turf also.


----------



## cjric (Oct 30, 2004)

Embrace your dandelions!
When your yard gives you dandelions, make dandelion tea, or dandelion wine, or (gonna give is a shot when I brew next time) dandelion beer.

At the least, give your kids, or your neighbor kids a butter knife and pay them 5 cents a plant to de-dandelion your yard.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

cjric said:


> Embrace your dandelions!
> When your yard gives you dandelions, make dandelion tea, or dandelion wine, or (gonna give is a shot when I brew next time) dandelion beer.
> 
> At the least, give your kids, or your neighbor kids a butter knife and pay them 5 cents a plant to de-dandelion your yard.


 Ill embrace them.....by making a soon to be dandelion grave yard!


----------

